# Great hunt yesterday...



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Headed up to a friends place at Marquez Friday night. Plan was to put the smackdown on a few does. WEll got in the stand around 5:15 or so after salting the road down with some deer candy. All set up and as it started to turn from dark to dawn the fun started. First orr to the right sounded like a hog war, squeeling and grunting from what sounded like a huge pack. Then behind they chimed in as well and off to the left about 15 minutes later. 

WEll around 7'ish I catch movement up the road about 50 yds and watch as close to 20 hogs slip across into the strip of woods out in front. Then I hear sounds coming from behind and cound around 15 or so crossing through the thick stuff up the hill from me. As I watch a few start to work their way down and then like on command, about twenty come marching down the hill and out into the road and start to devour the corn. With the bigger ones hanging back in the thick stuff I am trying to get turned around so I can make a shot on a huge sow, when one of the smaller ones on the road spots me. They didn't run but the small grunt he made signaled the big one I was after just as I started to draw on her, and she holds up behind some yopon. WEll at about half draw, I catch another big one coming out from over my left shoulder and start to swing around to it. Not sure how or why I did it but I somehow tripped the release sending my FMJ out into infinity, which resulted in the pack leaving the scene.

We I was not a happy camper at this point. Arrow who knows where, and hogs busting me. Well half headed up the hill behind the other half into the strip across from me. I hear these coming back to calls from behind so I get ready for them to cross into the open. When they hit the open they were in high gear. No shot at all on them. Fun none the less. 

About then I spy something coming from way down the road to my left, and finally see a big doe headed my way. I figure well this will work so I get set up to intercept her when she get within range. As fate would have it, this was not to be. Another pack of about 15-20 hogs, starts coming up the road behind the doe, which puts her in high gear directly away from both me and the hogs. No biggie, the hogs keep a coming. I was in perfect position as they cruised right up under my stand with one about 30# or so even rubbing the ladder as it came by. The one I wanted kept holding up here and there as it came down the road with me thinking it was going to move up into the thick stuff before I got the shot. Well it came togeterh with her walking within about three feet of the stand and as she headed off to my right I slipped a Razor Trick tipped FMJ in her about 5 ribs back of the onside shoulder. At the shot she squeeled and pulled right and headed up the hill through the thick stuff. After puonding into three threes, she had ended up making a circle around the stand and coming to rest about 15yds from the ladder, and about 10ft from the road. 

The evening hunt was much the same only I did see two bucks, and three does cruising through the strip across from me. The hogs, well they decided something was up with the road so they sruck to the thick stuff. I managed to put one through a stinking boar which was after one of the huge sows I had seen in the morning hunt. At the shot he left the scene in high gear for what sounded like 50 or so yards before piling up on the neighboring property. The shot was awesom being through the thick stuff it definately tested my practicing. I had to thread the needle thought a hole about the size of a basketball, which was about halfway to where the hogs were at 35yds. At first I thought he left with my arrow, but after getting down and crawling up to the spot on my hands and knees, I managed to find it just past where he was standing stuck about a foot into the dirt. 

I didn't get to retrieve this one as it had, by the looks of it, made it across the property line. The stand I hunt is around a hundred yards from the fence, and facing away. HAd it been a deer I would have never made the shot. The hogs however are on the hit list as shoot on sight. 

All in all it was an awesome hunt, and I am heading out in about 15 or so minuted on our place to see if I can pull something off here as well. I will add to this in a little while.

Hopefully.

LAter,
SR


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Great write up....where's the pics?


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I did get a couple of pic's, but they are on my new phone and I don't know how to get them from their to the PC as of yet. Working on it though. 

I did have a digital but the darn battery was dead so I just got the dirty work done and figured it was better to have it on ice than on a camera anyway. 

We headed out yesterday morning to a chorus of song dogs. The plan changed from deer to them as their numbers and location indicated a high percentage hunt with a rabbit call. So I grabbed up the call and headed back to get set up, while the daughter, son-n-law and two boys pulled up the rear to sit up on hill sides and watch for them slipping up on me down below in the pasture, as well as for the local hogs. 

It was perfect for calling. Still air, fog slightly rising from the bottoms swirling in the early morning light on the unseen thermals. Hardly a sound to be hear other than the crickets and owls in the distance. I was set up on half a roll of old hay which was surrounded by some goat and iron weed which was about 4ft high. Perfect to sit with just my head at the tops and be able to see around blocking any movement until it was too late. My goal was to call one within range of my bow for the ultimate predator hunt. 

AS it got light enough to see a hundred yards or so I called the daughter to let her know the shape slipping toward her was a spike buck and not a yote. HE looked very much like on in the fog as he crept silently across the pasture in front of me. As he ease out of sight I figured it was time to cut loose with a series of rabbit squalls and see what I could shake up. I put the call to my lips and took a deep breath and blew, out comes this hoooonk squaaawl ? I immediately busted out laughing. In my haste to get out there, I had grabbed the darn goose call instead of the wounded rabbit call. Man I thought I had done it all. Funny thing is I at least got an answer from some unseen flock passing overhead through the fog. LOL 

So the yote / hog hunt went off without any further excitement. I did see a yote and several deer all were within rifle range, but nothing within the range of the Admiral or my capabilities. Hopefully next weekend I will be able to get back up there and harass the hog population some more and possibly get something of a venison persuasion. 

LAter,
SR


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Here are a couple pic's of the hog and a couple of a buck my bud got Sat. evening as well, Mine aren't very good from the cell phone.



















My bud's buck,









HE recovered it at daybreak Sunday morning. Didn't want to push it late Saturday evening, when we couldn't find the arrow or any blood. It only went about 35-40yds from the initial hit, but you can never be sure and better safe than sorry.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Looks and sounds like ya'll had a blast..


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

Great report! I am going this weekend and I am hoping to take my first hog with my bow.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

metzger said:


> Great report! I am going this weekend and I am hoping to take my first hog with my bow.


I wish ya the best of luck, take lots of arrows and shoot all you can.:dance:

I'll be totally honest with ya, the deer hunting is awesome at both my friends place and up at our family place. Not quiet the quality on our place, as his, but we're working one it. My self, I have come to love getting after those darn hogs way more so than the deer. Rifle, revolver, bow, all combined, there just a hoot to get after. Yea the deer are a bit more wary, but those hogs, well they can get ya back, so it adds to the challenge at times.

LAter,
SR


----------

